# Long Awaited



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Well After a few months of other projects, while taking my grade 12 year... I finally got back to tackle the kitchen cupboards. This week I've been working on making the face frames along with the end panels for the upper cabinets. I've posted a few pictures of the progress thus far. Enjoy!  I'll keep you posted on the progress, I'm hoping to put up the crown molding tomorrow after the face frames are painted, so I'll post a pic!  oh and don't mind the absolute mess in the pics....


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Here's just another picture of the shelf units above the window.


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

WoW! Come do my kitchen! Excellent work.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Looks a few degrees above professional. Fantastic work.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Looks great so far. Nice work. Put a U-Haul pad on that table or you will be posting a thread on finishing a kitchen table.:yes:












 









.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

I definitely had a smile reading the comments  soo thank you so much! Let's just say It's been a learn as I go project... with mistakes along the way like always. hahaha
I'm hoping to get some more pics up tomorrow.


----------



## Webster (Mar 6, 2009)

They look just grand!
Nice work! :thumbsup:

I really like the shelf above the window idea.

Can't wait to see more progress...keep'm coming.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Very impressive work. Cabinetman has a point though.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

with being in 100% control of the garage/shop, the wife would kill me if i did that in the house much less the din table


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

yeah... well the table's going to go once we get an island built soo it's not too 'special' to us.. haha


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Great job. We all learn new things as we go. You may want to build a work bench soon to do other projects!

Red


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Great job kiddo 
Post that crown when your done its 9:42am to should Just about be done


----------



## wooddude9 (Sep 6, 2008)

I love the use the kitchen table as a workbench. It shows you would easily adjust to any work area available. Nice looking job and I like the little accents you added to keep it from being so plain. Keep up the good work and your progress pics.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Well today I was able to get the crown molding installed, as well as a couple shelves and wainscoting on the interior of the shelves above the window. I'm hoping to get some pictures of the progress on tomorrow morning before I leave for the weekend.

Thanks again so much for the comments!  Definitely an encouragement!


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Alrighty! I've got a couple pics here of the crown molding and wainscoting, I'm going to be gone for the weekend soo I thought I would post what I've done thus far! enjoy  and Merry Christmas!


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Looking good Really coming together . One request make a false back that's removable to hide electric above microwave or at least put a decorative piece in front. Sorry Just anal like that


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Really looks good!

If I had used my mother's kitchen table for a glue up, I wouldn't be here typing this today.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Alright now back to work. When I got back last night my dad put in lights in the shelves above the window, which adds a nice touch to things  before I left I put wainscoting in the shelves along with just some quarter round to finish things up a bit. 
Today I'm hoping to have most of the doors made and ready to hang by tonight 

Here's just a couple more pics of the progress! enjoy and thanks again for the comments and advice!


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Well yesterday I got most of the doors made, leaving me with two left for today. I'm really pleased with the end product  so anyways here's a couple pics with the doors. Enjoy! and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Webster (Mar 6, 2009)

I wouldn't mind cupboards looking like that in my kitchen!
They look great.

Did you reface some previous cupboards or are they new boxes?


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Everything's new, we just gutted it out and built from scratch.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Very Nice !!!*

WOW !!!!

Can you come over and play in my kitchen???? :laughing:

I will be tackeling my kitchen this next year and you have given me lot's of inspiration.

You are blessed with Craftsmanship for sure. :thumbsup:


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Definitely put a smile on my face! Thanks so much for the comments! and I'm glad I could inspire you


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

*finshed....... almost.*

Just in time for Christmas  I've posted a few pictures of the top cupboards all finshed up, I got the doors hung on thursday, I think it was. As well as adding a decorative corners on the valance, I hope you've all had an awesome Christmas! may God bless you  any advice or comments are appreciated!


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

wow! grade 12?? just think of what a few yrs will do for you. the top shelf with back light.... pops!


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

yeah I'm 17, I've been blessed with a shop growing up, I guess I first started doing scroll saw work when I was 10 and have done flooring and other projects here and there  have to say I love it! 

Thanks again so much everyone for the encouragement! It means so much!
I hope you all had an awesome Christmas


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I have to say that I have been watching this one develope for a while. I wasn't quite sure where you were going with the cupboard idea but it turned out fantastic. Great work my man. You are very lucky to have parents that are supportive of your hobby. Keep up the great work.
Ken


----------



## A-1 Jim (Dec 27, 2010)

Fantastic work every detail looks super a job to be proud of for sure.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks so much Ken and Jim for the compliments! They definitely mean a lot!

Tonight I've been getting back to the cupboards after Christmas, I'm hoping to get the face frames for the bottom cupboards finished this week. I'll keep you posted on how it goes!


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

What a transformation,

Your work looks absolutely stunning! :yes:


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

okay! Now it's time for the fun  Last night I started on the drawers. I've got two drawers dovetailed, using my porter cable omnijig. Then using a semi-gloss varathane for the finish. 
Here's a couple pictures of one of the finished drawers and the pieces needing to be put together.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Well I got the face frames pretty well finished off today, I also dovetailed two more drawers which I'm hoping to get finished for tomorrow.
As well today I mounted the scissor hinged drawers in front of the sink for a scrubber dish. which I have a couple pics of.. 

Thanks again for all the kind comments!


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Great job, take a bow!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice work...very professional looking. I would suggest not using an oil base finish for drawers, or cabinet interiors. It takes a long time to dry and will offgas an odor for a long time.












 









.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks for the advice, and the finish I used was actually a water-based varathane, which dried quite quickly and as you said left very little, actually no odor at all 

Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

That's quite a job you've taken on, and it looks like you're doing it right! You don't mess around. Keep it up.

Rob


----------



## Firewalker (Jan 3, 2011)

That looks pretty fantastic I must say!!! Very well done. You should be quite proud of that. The accent lights are fantastic and I bet that looks very nice in the evenings when it's the only light on in there.

Anyway, Thanks for sharing and keep up the great work.:thumbsup:


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone again for the encouraging comments  

Well after a couple days of not doing nearly as much as I should be.... hahaha I finally got back to working.

Today I'm hoping to pretty well finish things up if possible. So far I got the two larger drawers dovetailed and finished. got them installed. In a couple hours I'll post pics of the drawers with the drawer fronts on.
what else....... oh yes. I'm sure some of you have been wondering if we believe in knobs on our cupboards! hahaha but today we finally are getting our latches from Pennsylvania.  anyways! I'll stop blabbing on here and just post a few pics..

P.s. don't mind the mess...


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

just some more photos... oh! and I thought I would include a pic of the table I was doing a glue up on... as you can see it's completely covered with tools... guess who put the tools on the table. haha


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

What countertops are you going with


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

So much for that promise to post pics a couple hours later! :laughing: I'm ALMOST done! almost. haha key word there. by tomorrow I'm hoping to completely be finished the 'main' part of the kitchen, then on to the island, cabinet beside the stove and above the fridge.. BUT for now, I'll show you what I've done thus far! 

As you see in the pictures I made a slide-out garbage, finished the upper drawer on the left side of the sink, as well as just a couple doors.
Tomorrow I would like to make the slide-out for the baking pans on the left of the sink, and finish the kick plate with the legs.

Here's the pics! I hope I'm not boring you! 

oh and hello to my Grandpa and Grandma who I think are following this thread


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

annnnnd a few more


----------



## Webster (Mar 6, 2009)

It's always a pleasure to see the process, progress and finished product.
Great job! Love the design and colour.
You have certainly inspired me to do my kitchen.

Rick


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Okay! Now for some more pictures I finally finished off the baking pan pull-out. On the pull-out I decided to try out some sliding dovetails for the first time. I wasn't completely pleased with them.... they weren't as tight as I would've liked but they're not terrible  soo I'm not too concerned. The other pics are of the cabinets with the long awaited latches which we had waited for for weeks to get them shipped here annd then we had issues with the screws soo we had to get screws from lee valley. SOO anyways! we have them! and I got them on 

Hope you like the pics! 

Levi


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

annd one more with some latches.


----------



## Mojo1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Fantanstic work, very very nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks mojo! annd for all of you who are wondering what happened to my progress pics... I got sidetracked with other projects.. haha I'll post some pics when I get back at it!


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

hands made for wood said:


> I definitely had a smile reading the comments  soo thank you so much! Let's just say It's been a learn as I go project... with mistakes along the way like always. hahaha
> I'm hoping to get some more pics up tomorrow.


Really impressive work. By the way, If you're not making mistakes your not doing or learning anything.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

jharris said:


> Really impressive work. By the way, If you're not making mistakes your not doing or learning anything.


Exactly! The trick is to expect mistakes and you'll have a lot better attitude when things go wrong. haha and thank you for your compliment!


----------



## Brace (Feb 24, 2011)

Wonderful kitchen! Very interesting process and perfect result. Congratulation! So, my favourite dovetails present too :smile:
Can you photo your favourite tools?
I'm inspired by your work and now dreaming about making new kitchen


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Very nice work. I like your attitude about learning and making mistakes, between that and your obvious talent for woodworking, the sky's the limit. Keep up the good work.:thumbsup:


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Thank you both 
Which dovetails?? The half-blind or sliding? And go for it! The kitchen was a lot of fun to work on, lots of work but definitely rewarding!

And Richard it was funny because after realizing that I will always have mistakes here and there. I was working on repairing a chair and as I was disassembling it, the spindle snapped. Usually I would want to throw a screwdriver at the wall. haha But I don't even think I said a word! It's definitely a way better way to think about things :yes:


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

Greetings!

Tell to me. As well as than you painted? Technology?


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Russian joiner said:


> Greetings!
> 
> Tell to me. As well as than you painted? Technology?


That would be my amazing mother! haha She did the painting with a brush  She did an awesome job I must say


----------

